# Andere Stimmen für "Text-in-Sprache" Tool



## cameeel (9. August 2005)

Es gibt ja unter "Start: Systemsteuerung: Sprachein- /ausgabe:" das "Programm" das eingegebener Text vorgelesen wird... 
 Nun meine Frage ob es dann vllt noch andere Stimmen für gibt?! 

 Danke,
 cAm3eel


----------

